# Graco Airless Which One ???



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

ive got a chance to grab one of these up. Just one! Can you guys help me out just by looking at the picture. I would like to give one a little tlc. One seems to be missing some parts maybe? If you had to choose one based only on this picture, which one? thx!


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

The far one looks the newest but the first one looks the most complete a toss up!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

front gmax looks the newest model. they are all beasts. why jus one and how much you getting it for?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

none of them even have a pump? endurance pumps will cost you a few hundred...


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> none of them even have a pump? endurance pumps will cost you a few hundred...


damn, i thot something didnt look right....There $75 each. I just thot i could scrape 75 together quick


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

still worth it. see if the motors will fire up.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Gmax if you can. Lots you can do with that rig. But you have to know what type of pump to get.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

they are all gmaxes. looks like different aged 5900 s. medium endurance pump =225. why were they all canabalized?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Duh my bad, should have looked closer lol. Reading the other comments instead of looking at the picture :/

Far right looks cleaner/newer. Yeah good question, why so cheap and why were parts taken? Maybe the pump was the only thing worth saving?  

Be careful with what you go with.


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

'canabalized' , ha, yah, the guy probly kept one alive with the carcasses of others. It seems the guy got really sick and a family member sold them. Thats the way it usually goes... Well , the saying goes firmly for me, 'you snooze, you loose' They were gone in a NY minute.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

GMAX5900 pump assembly $1425.00


----------

